# Kostenloses Handy bei Ericsson!!!



## Bremsklotz (24 Oktober 2005)

Diese Mail bekam ich heute zweimal. Ich kann mich erinnern, dass das ganze schon mal durchgezogen wurde:

_Die Firma Ericsson verteilt Handys.... und das gratis übers Internet, um der Marke Nokia entgegen zu wirken, welche dasselbe macht. Ericsson will sich damit bekannter machen. Deshalb verteilt das Unternehmen jetzt gratis das neue WAP-Handy. Alles was zu tun ist, ist diese Mail an acht Leute zuschicken. In etwa zwei Wochen erhält man dann ein Ericsson T 18. Wenn die Nachricht an 20 oder mehr Personen verschickt wird, erhält man sogar ein Ericsson R320 WAP-Phone.

Wichtig: eine Kopie an: xyz....ericcson

Viel Erfolg!!

WICHTIG: Dies ist kein Joke!_

Stimmt, das ist kein Joke, das ist  ein Hoax.

Siehe hier:

http://www.tu-berlin.de/www/software/hoax/freephone.shtml


----------

